# Converting to Windows 7... It's Almost here. Are you ready?



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

In just a few weeks, Microsoft will release to the public their newest OS Windows 7. 

So if you are planning on deploying Windows 7, how ready are you? Here are a few tips to help you get ready.

· Vista made 64 bit a reality and the upside of that is that most, not all, but most everything will run on 64 bit and drivers are readily available. If you have ever thought about moving to 64 bit, Windows 7 presents the perfect opportunity. The primary benefit: memory. Windows 32 bit caps memory at 3 GB, 64 bit removes the limitation. Several recent visits to the Dell web site made the importance of 64 bit readily apparent: laptops are almost encouraged to be 64 bit as laptops are by nature, generally slower than desktops, the ability to use more than 3GB of memory can provide considerable speed increases. There are desktops that now offer memory as high as 128GB.

· Memory prices are currently very low, so it is a good time to increase your memory if you are leaning in that direction. Watch for memory prices to move up some when Windows 7 is released and demand increases.

· On your current computer(s) go to Belarc and download their free application to run a Belarc report. This free application will tell you everything you ever wanted to know about what's in and on your computer. You will find details like the manufacturer of your network card, video card, sound card, etc., as well as the applicable key codes, license and serial numbers for all of your software. This information could prove very useful as you convert to Windows 7 if you have any problems. Run it, print out the report and keep it handy while you do your install. 

· Check your software. Is all of your essential software ready for Windows 7? Some are obvious... Microsoft software isn't likely to be an issue, but what about other software you use? The software's web site may supply the information, but may not. In this case Google is your friend, with so many people testing Windows 7 someone somewhere has probably tested your software.

· There are anti-virus applications that are Windows 7 ready now (some free) and many are testing Windows 7 ready versions now and they will probably be ready by October 22nd. Check your favorite flavor for its status. Microsoft will also enter this arena with it's new... and completely free... Microsoft Security Essentials. If you are technically astute and don't have any kids in the house, this application will be all you need.

· If you connect to work computers over a VPN, it's time to pause. VPN software is notoriously slow to adapt to new operating systems. Check your VPN software vendor for the Windows 7 status. Chances are it doesn't work yet. None of mine do. There is the possibility that the solution to your VPN issue is available, but will require a little extra work on your part. The Windows 7 Virtual PC application may solve this problem for you in the immediate term. This application is free and also provides a free copy of Windows XP to install in the Virtual PC. If your VPN software runs in XP it should run in this application (If your company is still using Internet Explorer 6 for certain applications, this will also solve that problem). While Microsoft does not supply a free Vista license for this application, you can use your existing Vista license though you will need to convert the installation disk to an iso file. I will post a special thread on installing and configuring Windows 7 Virtual PC. Please note that other Microsoft Virtual PC software will not work on Windows 7.

· Check your devices! By devices I mean printers, scanners, cameras, etc. What is their Windows 7 status? Drivers available? 64 bit drivers available? If your device doesn't have Windows 7 drivers yet, but does have Vista 32 bit and 64 bit drivers available, you can probably use those. One thing to watch out for is all-in-one printers, they will frequently print in the new operating system but other functions may not work until and unless the manufacturer updates the driver.

· Backup Backup BACKUP!!! Before you start your Windows 7 conversion, make your backups. Don't forget to export your Favorites (or Bookmarks) file for your browser. Export your .pst files from Outlook. If you have a complicated signature file in Outlook copy it and paste it in a Word document so you don't have to rebuild it. Pictures, Music, Documents, Videos... don't miss anything you could conceivably need.

One last thought... I will continue to recommend to everyone... do a clean install.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Excellent points Larry 

I love the fact that even the upgrade install DVDs will now allow you to do a clean install 

btw - I love Microsoft Security Essentials...such a small footprint and working in tandem with Defender really does a great job.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Larry...thanks for being so on top of this.

I've been following all your threads, and have been working on preparation work as well, consistent with your post above.

Two (2) copies on WIN7 are on order here, and I plan to do one more major backup and Belarc just prior to any migration.

The preparation work Microsoft has been doing on this new operating system is unprecedented - more planning, testing, and preparation for hardware drivers, etc. than I can recall ever before.

Coupled with the excellent guidance you have supplied, we should all hopefully be in reasonably good shape with the late October "real deal" happens.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I recommend that all those who use Firefox to use the addon XMarks to backup your browsing favorites! I love that addon! Just sign up an account, then XMarks saves your bookmarks to their server and you can retrieve (and update) all your computers with XMarks on it. Stores passwords as well! Wonderful little program!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

LarryFlowers said:


> · Backup Backup BACKUP!!! Before you start your Windows 7 conversion, make your backups. Don't forget to export your Favorites (or Bookmarks) file for your browser. Export your .pst files from Outlook. If you have a complicated signature file in Outlook copy it and paste it in a Word document so you don't have to rebuild it. Pictures, Music, Documents, Videos... don't miss anything you could conceivably need.


Got any recommendations? I've been using Ghost 2003 to backup a hard drive to an image file on a large 1 TB drive. Any recommendations on something more modern?

(Yes, the only nut who will be running both Win7 32 and Win7 64).


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Got any recommendations? I've been using Ghost 2003 to backup a hard drive to an image file on a large 1 TB drive. Any recommendations on something more modern?
> 
> (Yes, the only nut who will be running both Win7 32 and Win7 64).


Look at Acronis True Image 2010. Backup and Imaging. Windows 7 ready now. New Version available at Amazon for about $40. I beta tested this one for Windows 7... works great.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Good stuff Larry! Thanks for posting.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Look at Acronis True Image 2010. Backup and Imaging. Windows 7 ready now. New Version available at Amazon for about $40. I beta tested this one for Windows 7... works great.


Agree...that's what I use here too. True Image seems to do a pretty good job of keeping itself current.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Microso..... uhm, Larry.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Look at Acronis True Image 2010. Backup and Imaging. Windows 7 ready now. New Version available at Amazon for about $40. I beta tested this one for Windows 7... works great.


+1 - Great Program !!!


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> · On your current computer(s) go to Belarc and download their free application to run a Belarc report. This free application will tell you everything you ever wanted to know about what's in and on your computer. You will find details like the manufacturer of your network card, video card, sound card, etc., as well as the applicable key codes, license and serial numbers for all of your software. This information could prove very useful as you convert to Windows 7 if you have any problems. Run it, print out the report and keep it handy while you do your install.


Another program you may find helpful is SIW (System Information for Windows). http://www.gtopala.com/

Their Eureka utility and the password reveler have been a great help when working on computers for others especially when you get the "deer-in-the-headlights" look, "password??!!??, I have no idea what my password is."

Kevin


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, Larry, for all these Windows 7 alerts. I have my professional version on order and will surely be watching everything in these threads. Great info!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And don't forget that Windows 'ONECARE' that I bought for VISTA 64 (and 2 other PCs)isn't supported on Windows 7 - - along with a LOT of existing Security products. I hope they're scrambling! (onecare isn't)

Edit: Just saw the announcement of the Free 'Security Essentials' . . .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kfcrosby said:


> Another program you may find helpful is SIW (System Information for Windows). http://www.gtopala.com/
> 
> Their Eureka utility and the password reveler have been a great help when working on computers for others especially when you get the "deer-in-the-headlights" look, "password??!!??, I have no idea what my password is."
> 
> Kevin


Thanks for sharing - a neat program indeed.

Between that and Belarc....all the PC's information is available, printable, or storable.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Already running it on all the PCs that needed it, the others have Server 2008 R2... ! All running beautifully.

Only issue I have is the Weather Channel's Desktop max which will not run on W7 64 bit, but does run on Vista 64. I guess they'll sort it out eventually. It was weeks before it would run on Vista when that was released. I guess the Weather Channel does things slowly.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

I've got my:

Core i7 920 on Windows 7 RTM.
Core 2 duo desktop on windows 7 RTM.
Core 2 mobile on windows 7 RTM.
Athlon 2500+ on Windows 7 RTM.
Athlon 1800+ on Windows 7 RC \)
Pentium D 805 on Windows 7 RC \)
9" Acer Aspire Pro on Windows 7 RC \)
EEE Box on Ubuntu.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CoriBright said:


> Already running it on all the PCs that needed it, the others have Server 2008 R2... ! All running beautifully.
> 
> Only issue I have is the Weather Channel's Desktop max which will not run on W7 64 bit, but does run on Vista 64. I guess they'll sort it out eventually. It was weeks before it would run on Vista when that was released. I guess the Weather Channel does things slowly.


If the Weather Channel spent as much time on their own software as they do chasing down people who design gadgets, widgets, etc, that connect to their web site, we wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

One additional observation about drivers:

Time for some irony here, I have seen Windows 7 offer better driver coverage than Vista, even on systems that were designed for use with Vista. 

Missing drivers typically showed up after a reboot, making life MUCH easier !

Kevin


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

kfcrosby said:
 

> One additional observation about drivers:
> 
> Time for some irony here, I have seen Windows 7 offer better driver coverage than Vista, even on systems that were designed for use with Vista.
> 
> ...


I have an example of this. My B/W HP Laserjet 1000 has no Vista drivers available, but drivers are available now for Win 7.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, I ordered a new motherboard and hard drive in preparation for Windows 7.

My current motherboard only has 2 PCI slots and they are too close to the PCI-Express slot...so, I cannot have my sound card, tuner card, and video card installed at the same time on the current one...

Ordered a DFI Lan party board that has 3 PCI express and 3 PCI slots...much more room to fit everything in .

Also ordered a 1 terabyte internal drive. Will bring me up to 2TB total  Awesome stuff.

10/22/09 can't come soon enough.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LarryFlowers said:


> Check your software. Is all of your essential software ready for Windows 7? Some are obvious... Microsoft software isn't likely to be an issue, but what about other software you use? The software's web site may supply the information, but may not.


While your software may be 32 bit compatible, don't assume that it is 64 bit compatible. This little detail can be a real drag if you're not paying attention; especially if you went out and bought lots of extra memory as suggested.


> If your VPN software runs in XP it should run in this application (If your company is still using Internet Explorer 6 for certain applications, this will also solve that problem). While Microsoft does not supply a free Vista license for this application, you can use your existing Vista license though you will need to convert the installation disk to an iso file. I will post a special thread on installing and configuring Windows 7 Virtual PC. Please note that other Microsoft Virtual PC software will not work on Windows 7.


I'm keenly interested in this aspect as my web-based application uses drag-and-drop FTP.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Everything I have checks out except my Canon MF6550. I use this as an scanner as its autofeeder far surpasses most consumer grade scanner. So far it fails the compatibility test.

Anyone using a similar Canon MF with Win 7?


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Everything I have checks out except my Canon MF6550. I use this as an scanner as its autofeeder far surpasses most consumer grade scanner. So far it fails the compatibility test.
> 
> Anyone using a similar Canon MF with Win 7?


Interesting post because I have a Canon 5600F scanner, and also have Win 7 on order. Will check Canon website pronto.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Everything I have checks out except my Canon MF6550. I use this as an scanner as its autofeeder far surpasses most consumer grade scanner. So far it fails the compatibility test.
> 
> Anyone using a similar Canon MF with Win 7?


Most printers and MF devices work with their Vista 32 or 64 bit drivers... BUT... not always the case. Canon is usually pretty good about updating their drivers so hang in there.


----------



## uncouth (Nov 7, 2007)

Well done! Thanks for the heads up about the Belrac app, very handy indeed.

I'm upgrading from Vista Ultimate to Windows 7 Professional as soon as Amazon mails my copy.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

harsh said:


> I'm keenly interested in this aspect as my web-based application uses drag-and-drop FTP.


So far I have not had any issues with mapping a remote FTP server under Win7 (either the 32 or 64 bit flavors, pro & ultimate).

Kevin


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Most printers and MF devices work with their Vista 32 or 64 bit drivers... BUT... not always the case. Canon is usually pretty good about updating their drivers so hang in there.


This one the one device the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor said was not compatitble. So hopefully Canon will step up. They have very little on their website right now about Win 7, but say it is coming soon.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> This one the one device the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor said was not compatitble. So hopefully Canon will step up. They have very little on their website right now about Win 7, but say it is coming soon.


Some vendors are waiting till the "official" Win 7 release date. There is an awful lots of stuff in BETA right now from various manufacturers.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Some vendors are waiting till the "official" Win 7 release date. There is an awful lots of stuff in BETA right now from various manufacturers.


Yes there is, but the domino effect is already under way with more and more drivers and software updates being released almost daily as the 22nd approaches.

Please note: when you go to install any device in Windows 7 where there is a listing of manufacturers and model numbers, hit the "Windows Update" button before you do anything else (this button will appear in the windows for adding devices such as printers). When I was checking the Canon models earlier in this thread, I hit the update button and the number of Canon models tripled.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Standing by here...and all I know is....I would never have been as prepared without this thread and others you have posted on WIN7 Larry!


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

I did my "upgrade" the other night. My pre-ordered DVDs from Dell Showed up two days ago. The upgrade was flawless. I chose not to do a clean install unless stuff went bad. I wasn't in the mood for spending 12 hours on a new build.

So far I like it a lot, except for the start menu. No option for classic. Extremely bummed about that...and the third party solutions for this are lame. That and the fact that you can't place a VPN connection shortcut in the Quicklaunch are my only complaints thus far.

It's definitely skippier than Vista, although running an i7 with 6 gigs RAM, there's not a lot of difference.

Did Dell send me my copy before the official release date? I saw someone said the 22nd, is that the release date?

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

ke3ju said:


> I did my "upgrade" the other night. My pre-ordered DVDs from Dell Showed up two days ago. The upgrade was flawless. I chose not to do a clean install unless stuff went bad. I wasn't in the mood for spending 12 hours on a new build.
> 
> So far I like it a lot, except for the start menu. No option for classic. Extremely bummed about that...and the third party solutions for this are lame. That and the fact that you can't place a VPN connection shortcut in the Quicklaunch are my only complaints thus far.
> 
> ...


Apparently so because Amazon is still showing my ship date as Oct 22.
Lucky you


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Apparently so because Amazon is still showing my ship date as Oct 22.
> Lucky you


 I got retail copies last night too. Interesting to me that some are "ahead" of schedule. Since both of my PC's are already running RTM it didn't really matter much.

Larry,

It apprears to me that all of my stuff is up and working properly. Including my Printers. Thanks for all your help

Edit : Now that i'm thinking about it. My kids PC may be Upgradeable too.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Costco still hasn't charged my credit card for my pre-order, so I don't expect to see it until near the 22nd ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Costco still hasn't charged my credit card for my pre-order, so I don't expect to see it until near the 22nd ...


I suspect most vendors will ship the pre-orders for delivery receipt on the 22nd or 23rd.

My Best Buy order is on pending status, indicating delivery on 10/22.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect most vendors will ship the pre-orders for delivery receipt on the 22nd or 23rd.
> 
> My Best Buy order is on pending status, indicating delivery on 10/22.


Same with my Amazon pre-order. It's estimated delivery date is 10/22 but it doesn't specify if that's ship or arrival. I read it as the date it's supposed to arrive but you never know. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

My Amazon order shows delivery on the 26th.  Guess I don't rate. :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

So far we have been very successful with Windows 7 installs on:

Thinkpad T60
Thinkpad T42
Asus eee 1000HA
desktop w/nvidia 8300 based motherboard
desktops w/AMD 780G motherboard
desktop w/AMD 785G motherboard

Haven't run into any compatibility issues as of yet.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

My dad received his Microsoft Windows 7 party pack... he is happy to have his free copy of Windows 7 Ultimate...he'll be installing it all pretty soon...


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Groundhog45 said:


> My Amazon order shows delivery on the 26th.  Guess I don't rate. :lol:


I'm even lower on the totem pole!
Shipping Oct 26 w/ delivery Nov 2-6.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I'm even lower on the totem pole!
> Shipping Oct 26 w/ delivery Nov 2-6.


Right there with you FHSPSU67 - my estimated shipping date is 10/26 as well.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:whatdidid Even though I will be receiving my copies at the end of October, I probably won't perform the install until Christmas vacation in December. Time constraints combined with hoping that hard drive prices go down. (I need 2 TB drives for backup purposes)


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

steve053 said:


> Right there with you FHSPSU67 - my estimated shipping date is 10/26 as well.


Thanks Steve, I needed that.
I feel better now


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Wall Street Journal chimed in on Windows 7 with a review today.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703298004574459293141191728.html


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Has anyone installed ICVerify 4.03 sp3 in Windows 7 Pro.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Just canceled my pre-order through Digital River to switch the pre-order to the Microsoft Store for the full retail copy of Windows 7 Professional for 29.99 

call 1-877-696-7786 and have your .edu mail address (and your student ID number if you have one, I didn't, but that didn't matter) and you're good to go!


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Is it possible to do dual boot? 32 bit on one and 64 bit on the other. This would give me the best of both worlds.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

jerry downing said:


> Is it possible to do dual boot? 32 bit on one and 64 bit on the other. This would give me the best of both worlds.


It works.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

fmcomputer said:


> Has anyone installed ICVerify 4.03 sp3 in Windows 7 Pro.


The bank software? I remember this.. I nearly crawled thru a telephone to strangle an ICVerify tech support person...

I believe this software works under Vista so it should function under Windows 7... But as I recall this aplication relies on a ssort of VPN type tunnel to connect to the bank... which may mean you have the same issue that all of us VPN users have.

If ICVerify can't tell you definitively that it will work... fall back on Windows 7 Virtual PC and XP or Vista installed therein.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jerry downing said:


> Is it possible to do dual boot? 32 bit on one and 64 bit on the other. This would give me the best of both worlds.





LarryFlowers said:


> It works.


Interesting. What are the advantages of dual booting between 32 & 64 bit?

Mike


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

My Epson 636U scanner is not supported under W7 64-bit. I looked around and found VueScan which is working well. Cost me $40 but at least I can use my scanner on the new 64-bit system.

Dave


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Wife's been running 7 on her laptop for a few weeks now. No inconsistencies other than finding an extended trackpad driver that allowed for scrolling and middle click.

I'm likely to install my new 7 Ultimate x64 version soon, since I just got my WINDOWS PARTY PACK. It's hilarious, but I appreciate the free copy of 7.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> The bank software? I remember this.. I nearly crawled thru a telephone to strangle an ICVerify tech support person...
> 
> I believe this software works under Vista so it should function under Windows 7... But as I recall this aplication relies on a ssort of VPN type tunnel to connect to the bank... which may mean you have the same issue that all of us VPN users have.
> 
> If ICVerify can't tell you definitively that it will work... fall back on Windows 7 Virtual PC and XP or Vista installed therein.


They would not tell me unless I paid for support. I'll set it up on another PC with Windows 7, and give it a try. I'am sure I will get it to run one way or another.

Thanks


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Wife's been running 7 on her laptop for a few weeks now. No inconsistencies other than finding an extended trackpad driver that allowed for scrolling and middle click.
> 
> I'm likely to install my new 7 Ultimate x64 version soon, since I just got my WINDOWS PARTY PACK. It's hilarious, but I appreciate the free copy of 7.


Yeah, my dad got the Windows Party Pack thing as well. Almost as silly as having to 'watch' 3 videos to get Vista for free a few years ago when it came out.

He said he might actually throw the party though.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> Interesting. What are the advantages of dual booting between 32 & 64 bit?
> 
> Mike


I don't think that all of my wife's software will work with 64 bit.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like backwards compatibility is going to be an issue. I've got a ton of older programs like Quicken, WordPerfect 10 and a variety of graphics and image editors. Too many to replace them all at current prices.

Wonder how many will work?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> I'm likely to install my new 7 Ultimate x64 version soon, since I just got my WINDOWS PARTY PACK. It's hilarious, but I appreciate the free copy of 7.


And this would be?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Looks like backwards compatibility is going to be an issue. I've got a ton of older programs like Quicken, WordPerfect 10 and a variety of graphics and image editors. Too many to replace them all at current prices.
> 
> Wonder how many will work?


I haven't found many programs that have problems yet running with W7. I can tell you Quicken 2007 runs without a problem.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> And this would be?


this

Can't take advantage of it now though . Wish I was pro-active enough to get in on it...



SayWhat? said:


> Looks like backwards compatibility is going to be an issue. I've got a ton of older programs like Quicken, WordPerfect 10 and a variety of graphics and image editors. Too many to replace them all at current prices.
> 
> Wonder how many will work?


Sounds like you could use Windows 7 professional or Ultimate which would give you access to Virtual Windows XP....


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I haven't found many programs that have problems yet running with W7. I can tell you Quicken 2007 runs without a problem.


OLD 16 bit software does not run in the 64 bit flavors.

KC


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> OLD 16 bit software does not run in the 64 bit flavors.
> 
> KC


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

True... but what possible justification could there be to still running 16 bit software? The very specialized areas it is used in have their own machines.

16 bit software didn't run on XP or Vista either.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> what possible justification could there be to still running 16 bit software? The very specialized areas it is used in have their own machines.
> 
> 16 bit software didn't run on XP or Vista either.


In software, I don't know 16 from 32 from 64 from 747 or how I would tell what bit rate my old software is/was.

I know Quicken 2003 and all of the other programs I'm concerned about runs fine on XP Home.


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sysinternals has released Disk2vhd. It will make a virtual hard drive file out of your running XP or Vista machine. Then do a clean install of 7. If you have any programs that won't work, lost data, or other problems, just download Virtual PC or VirtualBox and crank up your old system in a virtual machine.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Running Belarc, running WIN7 Upgrade Advisor, then making a full image backup prior to installing WIN7 (using True Image Home) are the base steps I plan to follow.

That provides for 3 things:

1) List of what I have and how its configured
2) List of what (if anything) needs to be upgraded in terms of software/drivers for WIN7 by product/manufacturer
3) A bail-out plan to return to my original state of XP SP3 if needed - doubt that will come into play, but it helps me sleep 

From all the reading I've done on this, and all the info Larry has provided....to me...the biggest transition item I forsee is getting used to the new GUI....that'll keep me busy for a while.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> True... but what possible justification could there be to still running 16 bit software? The very specialized areas it is used in have their own machines.
> 
> 16 bit software didn't run on XP or Vista either.


Really? At work I have an old program called Kea Term that I'm pretty sure is 16-bit. It shows up in task manager in processes as 16-bit as part of the description. We're running XP Pro.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> 16 bit software didn't run on XP or Vista either.


Au contrair my gran pooohbah. I do have some older 16 bit software running on XP ! Mostly old games (MahJong, Craps, Poker) but still the same....


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Au contrair my gran pooohbah. I do have some older 16 bit software running on XP ! Mostly old games (MahJong, Craps, Poker) but still the same....


OK, I stand corrected... Windows XP uses a dodge called the Windows NT Virtual DOS Machine support to run 16 bit software.

Still.... why?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> OK, I stand corrected... Windows XP uses a dodge called the Windows NT Virtual DOS Machine support to run 16 bit software.
> 
> Still.... why?


Is it still 1996? :lol:


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> OK, I stand corrected... Windows XP uses a dodge called the Windows NT Virtual DOS Machine support to run 16 bit software.
> 
> Still.... why?


Because of some very hard headed under funded (apparently) developers that simply refuse to upgrade their software. I am speaking of business software from one of the manufacturers we represent. We have asked pleaded and screamed that this needs to be changed, but change is coming at a glacier pace.

This is very MUCH the exception here and I will be the first one to say that these people need to get with the program and redevelop their application.

Kevin


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

My plan is, and someone please let me know if I am going wrong:

I have a new 1TB drive. I am going to pull my current drive and install WIN7 Pro on the new drive. I am them going to reload all my programs and make sure they work. I am then going to put my old drive in an MX-1 enclosure and hook to my computer.

Then I am going to systematically move current files to the new computer and non-current files to my backup NAS.

Holes in this plan?


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> My plan is, and someone please let me know if I am going wrong:
> 
> I have a new 1TB drive. I am going to pull my current drive and install WIN7 Pro on the new drive. I am them going to reload all my programs and make sure they work. I am then going to put my old drive in an MX-1 enclosure and hook to my computer.
> 
> ...


Looks good to me !


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

yep, that's what I'm doing herdfan...except for the enclosure part, I'm just going to put all my drives in my computer tower


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

A quick question.

I have a new ASUS machine with Vista 64 Home Premium. Obviously this is OEM. I have the upgrade for Windows 7 on order from them. I also have a pre-order for Professional in with Best Buy. If I use the retail Professional to upgrade my OEM from ASUS, can I move it to my retail Vista machine at a later date, or is it tied to my OEM?

The reason I ask is that my old machine has Windows 7 RC, but I have a retail version of Vista Ultimate on it. The kids will eventually inherit this one and I want to save the ASUS upgrade for that time. I need Professional on my machine, but the kids only need Premium.

Does this make sense?


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I would think that the 'free' upgrade you get is just the same upgrade as everyone else gets, just seems easier and would be more of a hassle if they tied it to manufacturers/specific computers.

So, the upgrade discs can be used on any computer (they can be done as clean installs too btw), but once they are used on that computer they are 'stuck' to that computer...

So, the way I'm thinking is that you'll be alright with your plan of thinking.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> A quick question.
> 
> I have a new ASUS machine with Vista 64 Home Premium. Obviously this is OEM. I have the upgrade for Windows 7 on order from them. I also have a pre-order for Professional in with Best Buy. If I use the retail Professional to upgrade my OEM from ASUS, can I move it to my retail Vista machine at a later date, or is it tied to my OEM?
> 
> ...





ncxcstud said:


> I would think that the 'free' upgrade you get is just the same upgrade as everyone else gets, just seems easier and would be more of a hassle if they tied it to manufacturers/specific computers.
> 
> So, the upgrade discs can be used on any computer (they can be done as clean installs too btw), but once they are used on that computer they are 'stuck' to that computer...
> 
> So, the way I'm thinking is that you'll be alright with your plan of thinking.


Be careful... this might not be correct, and until you see the disc you won't know. If they send out a generic Windows 7 disc with a non-oem license, you may be able to use it as you want... but if it is a manufacturers disc and uses a VLK (volume license key) that you won't even see, it may be tied to only that manufacturers' computers.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

My plan is to hold on to the mfr. upgrade disk to use on the ASUS when I hand it down.

My worry is that the retail upgrade disk that I'm purchasing will get tied to the OEM that came with the computer if I use that in the interim so that I have Professional.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Has anyone used any of URC's software with Win7 yet? I have an MX-700 & MX-810. The MX-810's wizard has had problems with Vista in the past and at times is quirky.

The MX-Editor for the MX-700 works great with Vista.

Mike


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Has anyone used any of URC's software with Win7 yet? I have an MX-700 & MX-810. The MX-810's wizard has had problems with Vista in the past and at times is quirky.
> 
> The MX-Editor for the MX-700 works great with Vista.
> 
> Mike


 MX editor has been fine here.. just need a usb>serial adapter now for x64


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone try Neatreceipts with Windows 7?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

houskamp said:


> MX editor has been fine here.. just need a usb>serial adapter now for x64


Been using the usb>serial adapter for a while now. My laptop doesn't have a serial port. 

Anyone using the MX-810 and it's software?

Mike


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Been using the usb>serial adapter for a while now. My laptop doesn't have a serial port.
> 
> Mike


 yea, my old one won't work with x64.. that's why i need to go shopping again..


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

shedberg said:


> Anyone try Neatreceipts with Windows 7?


Neatreceipts has software for both 32 and 64 bit Vista and this is generally indicative that it will function in Windows 7, not always but in most cases.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

shedberg said:


> Anyone try Neatreceipts with Windows 7?


Oh... I didn't even think about that! I have it on my old XP system and haven't used it an a VERY long time, but I really should be using it more. If anyone finds out about compatibility please do post!


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks, once I get Windows 7, I'll let everyone know how it works! I do consulting and use neat receipts to scan and send pdf files of my receipts. It also allows me to double check my invoices by doing an independent calculation of expenses as well. I love it!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll be curious to see if the TurboTax and TaxCut folks are ready for WIN7...since that time is not all that far into the future...

I'm hoping they are.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with any software going to either a 64 bit of Windows (such as when I first went to 64-bit Vista) or to Windows 7 (when I went to Windows 7) as long as the software doesn't try to control hardware (like using graphics, as in a game). Quicken 2009 works great on Winodws 7 64-bit. I have no doubt that Turbo Tax & Tax Cut will too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HDJulie said:


> I haven't had any problems with any software going to either a 64 bit of Windows (such as when I first went to 64-bit Vista) or to Windows 7 (when I went to Windows 7) as long as the software doesn't try to control hardware (like using graphics, as in a game). Quicken 2009 works great on Winodws 7 64-bit. I have no doubt that Turbo Tax & Tax Cut will too.


Thanks for that information...assumed those folks would be on top of things as in the past...but this is a larger migration for the 85% of users out there who are moving from XP to WIN7, for example, than in the past.

Appreciate you sharing your results.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had more problems and reboots since Tuesday's updates on my Win7 laptop. Was trouble free for 30 days or so.

Network and Speaker icons appear / disappear in the system tray with every other reboot. System backup won't start.

But overall, I'd expect most any application to run as well or better than in Vista.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I installed Windows 7 yesterday. I had no problems with Neatreceipts or Quickbooks since the upgrade. All in all, the process went well and most of my programs work as expected.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

Ran the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor and receive the following. Don't really even know if I need any of these things, how should I proceed:

ATI Catalyst Manager (ATI Technologies) --- Uninstall and re-install after upgrade
Catalyst Control Centre (ATI Technologies)---Uninstall and re-install after upgrade
Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution (HP)-- We don't have compatibility information
Hardware Diagnostic Tools (PC-Doctor) -- We don't have compatibility information
HP Games (Wild Tangent) -- Uninstall and re-install after upgrade
HP MediaSmart DVD (HP) --- We don't have compatibility information
HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video - We don't have compatibility information

For the ones that say to uninstall and re-install, are they all items I can find for free on the net to reinstall? On the ones that don't have compatibility information, what should I do?


PS. I accidentally uninstalled Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution. Keyboard still works fine, what is that?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

tralfaz said:


> Ran the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor and receive the following. Don't really even know if I need any of these things, how should I proceed:
> 
> ATI Catalyst Manager (ATI Technologies) --- Uninstall and re-install after upgrade
> Catalyst Control Centre (ATI Technologies)---Uninstall and re-install after upgrade
> ...


HP MediaSmart DVD 
HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video
These are HP apps for playing DVD, Music etc... you don't really need them in Windows 7

Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard is probably a utility for custom programming keys on keyboard.

Hardware Diagnostic Tools (PC-Doctor) is most likely an app for use by HP tech support.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Annoyed now....

Last night, I plugged in the activation code from my student Windows 7. It rejected the code... WHA???? It turns out that I performed the upgrade as a clean install. It didn't like the clean install, and insists that I use the proper key. SIGH... OK!

Fortunately, my Pro DVDs arrived from Amazon.... so might as well reinstall from a official CD. And, HEY, I still have the sacraficial lamb in the form of Windows XP Home. Slight problem.... it's an old copy with any SPs installed, thus turning my 1TB drive into a 132GB hard drive. Fortunately, nLite allowed me to convert the install CD into a XP-SP3 Home edition. I installed it as a extremely bare bones XP install, and I didn't even install the put in the activation code for that CD. Then, I booted into the Win7 install. It installed fine, and my student Win7-32 code activated the copy. 

But, then, I did the same thing with a 64-bit install on another drive. The upgrade also worked.... and my 32-bit code worked in the 64-bit install. So, the code that came with my $99 Win7 install is sitting unused. 

The only difference between the two installs is that the 32-bit install doesn't have the 100MB partition at the beginning, while the 64-bit partition does. Hey, Larry, that shouldn't make a difference, right?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Annoyed now....
> 
> Last night, I plugged in the activation code from my student Windows 7. It rejected the code... WHA???? It turns out that I performed the upgrade as a clean install. It didn't like the clean install, and insists that I use the proper key. SIGH... OK!
> 
> ...


No, and if you have activation issues call Microsoft. They are being most helpful in resolving them.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

The school editions were available in Home Ultimate and Home Professional. You might want to double check the key and version it is specified for are one and the same. I know I forgot when I installed mine. I order the Pro version as they were the same price. Instead of messing with the download I installed off a disc figuring I'd just plug in the key. No go! I had to install the downloaded Pro version and then the key worked as it should.

If they are, Larry's suggestion is right on the money.

Dave


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> HP MediaSmart DVD
> HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video
> These are HP apps for playing DVD, Music etc... you don't really need them in Windows 7
> 
> ...


OK, so do you think I can just uninstall everything on that list and be fine. What about ATI Catalyst Manager and Catalyst Control Centre? Hardware Diagnostic?

I don't use HP Games currently, but if I ever want to is that something that can easily be reinstalled from HP (for free) in the future?


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

Also, when I ran my Belarc Profile, the security hotfixes displayed this:

*Q934062	- Important (details...)
Q936960	- Important (details...)
Q951550	- Important (details...)
Q951944	- Important (details...)
Q954038	- Important (details...)
Q954326	- Critical (details...)
Q960003	- Important (details...)
Q969897	- Critical (details...)

These required security hotfixes (using the 06/09/2009 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) were not found installed. Note: CIS benchmarks require that Critical and Important severity security hotfixes must be installed. *


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LarryFlowers said:


> HP MediaSmart DVD


Are you sure that Windows 7 includes DVD decoding capability? Previous versions of Windows didn't.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

drded said:


> The school editions were available in Home Ultimate and Home Professional. You might want to double check the key and version it is specified for are one and the same. I know I forgot when I installed mine. I order the Pro version as they were the same price. Instead of messing with the download I installed off a disc figuring I'd just plug in the key. No go! I had to install the downloaded Pro version and then the key worked as it should.


Uh, the install is working fine, and the key activated fine.....

Now, to get some software installed so that it can be used. That's a couple hours of work multiplied by a factor of two.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> Are you sure that Windows 7 includes DVD decoding capability? Previous versions of Windows didn't.


W7 Ultimate does, can't speak for the others.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

tralfaz said:


> OK, so do you think I can just uninstall everything on that list and be fine. What about ATI Catalyst Manager and Catalyst Control Centre? Hardware Diagnostic?
> 
> I don't use HP Games currently, but if I ever want to is that something that can easily be reinstalled from HP (for free) in the future?


HP Games is a ripoff/scam.

They aren't free at all to play. It is a whole list of demos, where after a certain level or even a certain time period you are asked to pay for the full versions.

This was the case with my laptop two years ago, and I doubt they have changed that policy.

I wouldn't worry about reinstalling it.

I would reinstall only the ATI stuff...and just get it from ATI's website...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Finally took the plunge and upgraded to WIN7 on one unit this weekend - another pending.

Other than a 2nd user instance of Outlook 2003 not running (trying to figure that one out)...everything migrated perfectly form XP using Laplink's PCMover Windows 7 Upgrade Assistant...well worth the $14.95 I paid.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*UPDATE:*

*Thanks to Larry Flowers*, the *official* Windows 7 *WIZARD* here ....determined all I had to do was delete and create a new profile for my secondary e-mail account - all is well.

It appears that all the advance preparation has paid off, and the Laplink software did its job in helping my migration from XP SP3 to WIN7.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

tralfaz said:


> Also, when I ran my Belarc Profile, the security hotfixes displayed this:
> 
> *Q934062 - Important (details...)*
> *Q936960 - Important (details...)*
> ...


Belarc currently not supporting Win 7 in CIS benchmarks... info not accurate.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Belarc currently not supporting Win 7 in CIS benchmarks... info not accurate.


I haven't upgraded yet, I'm still on Vista. Does that matter?


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Finally took the plunge and upgraded to WIN7 on one unit this weekend - another pending.
> 
> Other than a 2nd user instance of Outlook 2003 not running (trying to figure that one out)...everything migrated perfectly form XP using Laplink's PCMover Windows 7 Upgrade Assistant...well worth the $14.95 I paid.


Interesting...I wrote software that does this, but via a network cable, instead of USB...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ke3ju said:


> Interesting...I wrote software that does this, but via a network cable, instead of USB...


No cable required for Laplink's software....it creates a complete contentvfile, you then re-run and reinstall after WIN7 is installed.

It restores all those programs without having to reinstall everything after WIN7 is in place.

Here's the link....

http://www.laplink.com/pcmover


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

...so I thought you were going from PC to PC. My can also backup to USB Drive or Network Share and then restore from it to a freshly built machine too...


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

On Monday, I upgraded my wife's fairly new Dell laptop with Dell's free upgrade disk. It took all day.

On Tuesday, I upgraded my desktop PC from Vista 32-bit to 7 64-bit, clean install, and it took less than 30 minutes. Then I added 4GB of RAM and now have 8GB of RAM. (Of course, I had to reinstall my programs afterward.)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> No cable required for Laplink's software....it creates a complete contentvfile, you then re-run and reinstall after WIN7 is installed.
> 
> It restores all those programs without having to reinstall everything after WIN7 is in place.
> 
> ...


Would this work when upgrading from 32-bit Vista to 64-bit Win7?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bobnielsen said:


> Would this work when upgrading from 32-bit Vista to 64-bit Win7?


They have multiple versions of their software at their site...not sure if there is one that covers that migration.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They have multiple versions of their software at their site...not sure if there is one that covers that migration.


The web site say it will do that, so I'll give it a try. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bobnielsen said:


> The web site say it will do that, so I'll give it a try. Thanks for the tip!


Yup...

PCMover Assistant Overview states:

"It may seem confusing, but here's the solution: PCmover Upgrade Assistant. XP to Windows 7? No problem! Vista Home Premium to Windows 7 Professional? Yep, we do that. *How about Vista 32-bit to Windows 7 64-bit?* Of course!

Looks like you're covered - glad to help.


----------

